# Flash player = module bloqué



## chrysaktu (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai des problèmes avec l'éternelle daube qu'est Flash player, et bien que je connaisse relativement mon mac et me dépanne habituellement très bien tout seul, cette fois-ci pas, donc je viens chercher un petit coup de main. Je m'explique :

Mon player flash marchait, jusqu'il y a quelques jours, parfaitement. J'étais alors sur la version 10.7.
Depuis, j'ai fait la dernière mise à jour de sécurité OSX, suite à laquelle le plugin Flash a été désactivé par Safari, qui m'a demandé de faire la mise à jour. Je l'ai faite (je suis donc en 11.8), et depuis, surprise, flash ne marche plus sur aucun site (du moins, je n'ai trouvé aucun site où il marche). A la place j'ai le message "module bloqué"

J'ai fait tout ce qui résoud habituellement les caprices de notre petit ami made in Adobe, à savoir :

-J'ai désinstallé (avec le désinstallateur d'Adobe)
-J'ai réinstallé la dernière version (11.8.800)
-J'ai redésinstallé
-J'ai redémarré
-J'ai réparé les permissions avec l'Utilitaire de Disque

Rien n'y fait.

Bien évidemment, tout marche parfaitement avec Chrome, mais ce n'est pas, pour moi, une solution : je ne supporte pas ce navigateur.


Une idée?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2013)

et c'est avec quel navigateur?
non precisé
(sans doute safari  mais voir ce que ca donne en firefox)

aussi verifier que y a plus rien d'adobe flasplayerien ( y compris shockwave) dans internet plugin
parfois il reste des anciens plugs pas enlevés dans les activés ET desactivés
car dans ce cas Safari detecte et bloque 

parfois c 'est aussi une affaire de pref de navigateur
tester sur une autre session


----------



## chrysaktu (21 Septembre 2013)

Pardon, oui, je n'ai pas précisé, Safari effectivement.

Et, pour être exhaustif dans les précisions : il s'agit d'un macbook de mi 2010 13" 4Go de RAM et processeur Core 2 Duo 2.66GHz tournant sous OSX 10.7.5.

Firefox m'indique "le plugin flash player a planté".

Je vais vérifier du côté des autres plugins et vous tiens au courant.


Edit : Après avoir supprimé Shockwave, le message est maintenant "Echec de module".

Edit : Après avoir supprimé tous les plugins excepté le Flash Player, Safari fonctionne, mais pas firefox. C'était donc bien un des autres plugins.

Edit : Correction, ce n'est pas ça : sur Safari, la vidéo Youtube qui marchait avait en réalité un lecteur en HTML5. Je n'ai plus aucun plugin à part le flash player, et ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2013)

lesautres plugin globaux  ne devraient pas jouer

par contre
curieux que ca marche sous safari et plus sous firefox

ca te met quoi comme message?
Sur certains sites ca enclenche un message indiquant plugin bloqué voulez vous l'activer blahblabla
sur d'autres c'est " pas de flash blabla"
il doit y avoir quelques trucs qui genent ou FF n'a pas vu le flash


trucs idiotsauxquels j e pense 
t'as redemarré le mac APRES le constat FF?
( en annexe ,t'as pas remis "flahsplayer.xpt" d'avant quand même? il est neuf?)
 coté FF peut etre une extension liée à flash ( du genre antiflash avec activation ponctuelle volontaire)

et t'as testé FF sous une autre session?

Au pire tu fais dans le radical
desinstall flashplayer reinstall


----------



## chrysaktu (21 Septembre 2013)

Bon...

Là, je comprends vraiment plus rien...

Avec Safari, ça marche pas, avec Firefox, non plus.

Je viens de créer une autre session pour tester : non plus.

J'ai (encore...) désinstallé, redémarré, réinstallé, redémarré, toujours le même foutu message "Echec de module".


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2013)

t'as edité en grand , plus d'allusion à " Safari ok , pas FF"
 ca rend la lecture etrange pou les nouveaux lecteurs 
(et peut avoir enlevé des indices eclairants pour certains lecteurs)

il y a malheureusement beaucoup de fils similaires
(flashplayer etant assez propice à foirages sans parler des versions Safari " bloqueuses de flash  etc etc)
globalement t'as fait ce qui est recommandé , et pourtant ca coince
y compris sur session test ( à priori clean ,sans caches et extensions locales)

t'es pas le seul ,y a même quelques fils FP et safari sur le forum Apple relatant la même chose

dont celui là
ca peut t'inspirer , même si en gros c'est ce que tu as fait
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4135282?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## chrysaktu (21 Septembre 2013)

Je suis allé voir le sujet sur le forum d'Apple, et malheureusement je ne suis pas concerné : chez moi le dossier des plugins désactivés n'existe pas. Même avec les fichiers cachés affichés, rien ne cloche (du moins, rien n'a l'air de clocher), pas de fichier en trop, rien.

Et pourtant ça ne marche toujours pas.

Ça me dépasse vraiment qu'adobe ne propose pas de solution évidente.:hein:
Je vais essayer d'aller les harceler un peu, voir s'ils ont des conseils.

Dans tous les cas, merci beaucoup, Pascal.



Chrysaktu, toujours sans flash.


----------

